# Pheasant's Backs?



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

*http://botit.botany.wisc.edu/toms_fungi/may2001.html*

Has anyone found any of these yet this year?
They are usually one of the first shrooms I find
before morels.
I haven't even seen one yet.
Anyone ever cook them in a way you like them?
I've never tried..... yet....but may this year.

thanks
mattt


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Not yet, tho last year on Trout opener I found a bunch of these! 
NO I did not eat them, did not know till now what they were, Thanks for the info!

BD


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

I think fasthunter tried them last year. I think he said they were kind of tough and not really that great although edible. Hopefully he'll chime in.

If you're going to try them, I'd try and get them when they are very small.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

This is what I seen last trout opener, I think its the same??

BD


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Found a ton of them the other night while out hunting morels. Didn't know what they were but the guy I was with told me. Didn't keep any though.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Cook them up for the mother-in-law and let us know how things turn out.


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

That's them alright. Dryad's saddle or pheasantbacks. I found my first today about that size. I ate some that size last year, fried and they were pretty good, not terrific.

I've heard they're no good over the size of a bottom of a beer can.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

They are ok if you pick them really young, or eat the edges off of one where it's still tender. They have a unique watermelon rind smell when you pick them. They are edible and OK.....However, I didn't really care for them. I rank them up there about with puffballs. You can eat them, but doesn't add any flavor. Also, Drayads do tend to be pretty tough. However, if it's edible I'd never discourage someone from trying it. I ate my first shaggy manes last year and I really enjoyed them. I actually liked them more when they started to barely turn blackish on the ends. Most people say yuck with that. I thought it added a nice rich taste to it. Just wouldn't have eaten them when they start to turn into a black goo though. I know some people that hate those and I like them. However, dryads can be tough though.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

bassdisaster said:


> This is what I seen last trout opener, I think its the same??
> 
> BD


 Looks like young dryads to me. They looooove dead wood too. That's where they grow. Find some dead standing trees and you'll find them. They are pretty common.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

I've had them, par-boiled then fried with some bacon. They were ok.. Not a top on my list for sure. Puff-Balls are better imo.


----------



## mjmmusser (Apr 24, 2005)

I cut em into thin strips about 1 inch long and use them in creme of mushroom soup. Sautee them first in butter or EVO though.


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

Sooo...hard...not to.... make a....comment. Must resist...

The last pic on bottom right from the link Mattt posted. The lady on the fallen tree.
Now THERE'S a "caption this" photo if I ever saw one.:lol:


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks for the tips folks, I may give them a try this year.
They smell like watermellon to me, just never seemed right
to cook up watermelon. lol

[email protected]'s supposed to be a nymph.


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

Ausable Junkie said:


> Sooo...hard...not to.... make a....comment. Must resist...
> 
> The last pic on bottom right from the link Mattt posted. The lady on the fallen tree.
> Now THERE'S a "caption this" photo if I ever saw one.:lol:


 

how about......

i cant wait till my labiaplasty next week.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

I didn't mind them at all. I cut extremely thin slices, almost a julienn (sp?) appearance. Coated them with seasoned flower and cooked in butter. It was pretty good. Heck my wife hates mushrooms and ate a plate full. I think the key thing is a bit of seasoning. cutting them very thin and using the outer edges and not the heart of the shroom.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

They are ok....

Here is a vid of some I found the other day.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuvWCBYLV-s


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Boardman Brookies said:


> They are ok....
> 
> Here is a vid of some I found the other day.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuvWCBYLV-s


They certainly aren't morels!


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

I see these in my hen woods where chickens also grow as well as chants. Often see them later in the summer too. Don't look too appealing to me though.


----------

